
Intel’s Core i9 Extreme Edition CPU is an 18-core beast - neverminder
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/30/intel-core-i9-extreme/
======
merricksb
Other active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14443533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14443533)

~~~
dang
Yes. We moved the other comments there.

